
Developer Experience Lessons Operating a Serverless-Like Platform at Netflix - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/developer-experience-lessons-operating-a-serverless-like-platform-at-netflix-part-ii-63a376c28228
======
aaronaarzelbart
"Serverless-like" = very much like serverless, but with a server.

